# Hard drive losing free space for no reason?????



## MCarlisle

Hello all, I'm in need of some help so I reposted this from the other forum.  

What would make a hard drive increase without adding me installing or downloading anything???

I bought an Asus laptop on Windows Vista, and for some strange reason, every time I check the hard drive stats, the used space has jumped up by SEVERAL GIGABYTES.  I haven't downloaded any music, videos, or software, bootleg or legal.

I didn't know what to do so I took some notes on different days:

2009-04-25, 12:02pm
30.3 GB		Used space
192 GB		Free space

2009-04-30, 6:30pm
46.9 GB		Used space
175 GB		Free space

2009-05-02, 3:46pm
49.3 GB		Used space
172 GB		Free space

2009-05-03, 12:46pm
51.8 GB		Used space
170 GB		Free space


Any idea of what's going on???


----------



## TFT

I'm not a Vista man myself but two things to check.
I believe there are two inbuilt systems in Vista that could affect HD space.
1) System Restore settings may need altering, these look after your System files.
2) Shadow Copy settings, this can play havoc with your HD space as it makes copies of every non system file, and could be shadow copying on a daily basis.

It might pay to look into these settings.


----------



## MCarlisle

TFT said:


> 1) System Restore settings may need altering, these look after your System files...



You were right!  I installed Tune Up Utilities and deleted all the restore points, over 40 gigs.  Thanks a lot, man!  I really appreciate it!  I thought my laptop was defective or affected by a virus or something...


----------



## iamsneaky13

lol the same thing happened to me it took up over 50gb! vista really needs to fix its issues


----------



## Bodaggit23

Wow. The old ones are supposed to be deleted by the OS. 

Nice job Bill!


----------



## wardhanster

do what above people said and check wether hibernation mode is on or not if its on then change it to of, if every thing is right then what i suspect is , there is a viruse in your system which is either copying itself or generating meaningless big files.... UPDATE ur antiviruse...
get a copy of tuneup utilities 2009 (its 15 day trail) and use it to optimise your system.
here is the link
www.tune-up.com


----------



## Bodaggit23

wardhanster said:


> do what above people said


Problem solved in second post.


----------



## installmark

*Nice Articles About Mickel Jackson*

Friends and family will converge on Forest Lawn Memorial-Park in Glendale this evening for the burial of Michael Jackson.
Authorities will be out in force for the funeral, though they don't expect huge crowds of spectators. The funeral begins at 7 p.m.
Read all articles in http://www.easyfaxlesspaydayloan.com/article.html
installment loan, installment loans easy loans


----------



## zainuintel

aah tune up the best 

saves me all the time


----------

